# Best place to hook up boost gauge



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok when I get my AF boost gauge where is the best place I should hook it up to for a reading??


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nevermind... Off the line going to the fuel regulator (which is at the front of the engine if I am not mistaken)


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Ok when I get my AF boost gauge where is the best place I should hook it up to for a reading??


I'm I reading you right Air/Fuel boost gauge? That's a new one from me.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah man- if you mean air fuel ratio gauge that has to come off your white wire on your oxygen sensor


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol I meant After-Market Boost guage.. lol sorry


----------

